# travel for kids born in SA without Permits or Passports



## mutengesi (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi All

My kids were born in SA and are now 5 years old. The challenge i have is that when they were born we applied and got hand written birth certificates. The home affairs person who helped us at the time told us that the hand written birth certificate was valid for up to 18 years as long as the kids have not left borders of south africa and woukd allow the kids to go to school. We believed the person and thought we could apply for passports when they are older. We applied for the passports recently and have been notified they are due for colection in my home country.

Now i want to travel to my home country, so i wwent to DHA to find out how i can travel to my home country with the hkids to collect the passports as well as attend to a funeral. To my horror, the official at home affairs told me that the information i was given is incorrect therefore my kids are illegal in this country. Now i would like find how i can handle this as i need to travel urgently. 
It seems i cannot travel with them because they are illegal and i cannot regularise their stay because they are illegal. What are my options?


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

mutengesi said:


> Hi All
> 
> My kids were born in SA and are now 5 years old. The challenge i have is that when they were born we applied and got hand written birth certificates. The home affairs person who helped us at the time told us that the hand written birth certificate was valid for up to 18 years as long as the kids have not left borders of south africa and woukd allow the kids to go to school. We believed the person and thought we could apply for passports when they are older. We applied for the passports recently and have been notified they are due for colection in my home country.
> 
> ...


Number 1, always triple check any home affairs person info with people that actually know. 
Even with the hand written BC, the kids are Zimbabwean citizens and because they don't have valid permits they are unfortunately illegal in SA. I'm assuming, customs people use passports to ban people, not sure how this will pan for you since your kids don't even have passports .
Maybe someone else can give you more insight, good luck!


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Bwixie said:


> Number 1, always triple check any home affairs person info with people that actually know.
> Even with the hand written BC, the kids are Zimbabwean citizens and because they don't have valid permits they are unfortunately illegal in SA. I'm assuming, customs people use passports to ban people, not sure how this will pan for you since your kids don't even have passports .
> Maybe someone else can give you more insight, good luck!


True, Like I have said before its called Department of Horror Affairs. Never trust any information you get from this dept. The officials from DHA will give you wrong information and crucify based on that information. I was once asked to identify which official gave the information and this was next to impossible because I neither had the name of the person nor the date and the result was the my permit application denied and I became an illegal that same moment. Lucky I was allowed to walk away. 

For lack of better advice on that predicament, you better go for border jumping your kids and come back passports.


----------



## mutengesi (Aug 5, 2016)

Shew, Iam well aware that my kids are Zimbabwean, there is no doubt about that. The DHA rep explained that to us. The only issue i have is that the information was inaccurate as it assured us that the kids were not illegal before age of 18 provided they have not left the country. Now it turns out we cant apply for permits here now. We need to get the passports first , even if we do get them now, they are illegal. We need to get them out of the country first and then fix this mess. That is going to be some mental anguish not to mention inconveniences that goes with it. I cant even trust anyone from DHA any more. Not even sure if the DHA permits are real.


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

so I travelled without much hassles and am back now. kids were issued with visitors visa. now I need to apply for trp. I have been to vfs website. I noted that there is no visa category for kids/depedants. the only category for kids available is found under relatives visa. visitors visa 11.1 does not have kids/dependents. Which one do I use. do I also need medical reports for kids.


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

zizebra said:


> so I travelled without much hassles and am back now. kids were issued with visitors visa. now I need to apply for trp. I have been to vfs website. I noted that there is no visa category for kids/depedants. the only category for kids available is found under relatives visa. visitors visa 11.1 does not have kids/dependents. Which one do I use. do I also need medical reports for kids.


Hi there 
There is a visitor visa for kids accompanying parents on a work permit, Visitors Visa Section 11(1)(b)(iv). I'm guessing you didn't read the documents required section because you would have seen this:

_in respect of dependent children accompanying the applicant or joining the applicant in the Republic, proof of parental responsibilities and rights or written consent in the form of an affidavit from the other parent or legal guardian, as the case may be_
_
In respect of dependent children accompanying the applicant to or joining the applicant in the Republic, be accompanied by:

 proof of consent from one or both parents or legal guardian, as the case may be, in the form of a letter or affidavit;
 Where applicable, a copy of a court order granting the applicant parental responsibilities and rights in respect of the child;
 A letter from the person who is to receive the child in the Republic, containing his or her residential address in the Republic where the child will be residing;
 A copy of the identity document or valid passport and visa or permanent residence permit of the person who is to receive the child in the Republic; and
 the contact details of the parents or legal guardian;
_
You can only apply for a relative visa for them if you are a PR holder. They do need medical reports but not radiological reports if they are under 12.


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Bwixie said:


> Hi there
> There is a visitor visa for kids accompanying parents on a work permit, Visitors Visa Section 11(1)(b)(iv). I'm guessing you didn't read the documents required section because you would have seen this:
> 
> _in respect of dependent children accompanying the applicant or joining the applicant in the Republic, proof of parental responsibilities and rights or written consent in the form of an affidavit from the other parent or legal guardian, as the case may be_
> ...


Thank you. I see my error. I was expecting to see Visitors Visa Dependents in the same way it is written for Relatives Visa.


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

zizebra said:


> Thank you. I see my error. I was expecting to see Visitors Visa Dependents in the same way it is written for Relatives Visa.


_Just an FYI for anyone who may find themselves in the same boat:
A relative visa is what I should apply for for my son. I can't renew his Visitor visa because I don't have a valid work permit since I'm now using PR. Since my son is a minor he cannot be expected to go to his home country to apply for a relative permit so an exception is made that allows me to apply for a change of status to relative visa. Hope this helps someone. _

after reading again your other thread, it appears I must apply for relative visa minor because i have PR


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

zizebra said:


> _Just an FYI for anyone who may find themselves in the same boat:
> A relative visa is what I should apply for for my son. I can't renew his Visitor visa because I don't have a valid work permit since I'm now using PR. Since my son is a minor he cannot be expected to go to his home country to apply for a relative permit so an exception is made that allows me to apply for a change of status to relative visa. Hope this helps someone. _
> 
> after reading again your other thread, it appears I must apply for relative visa minor because i have PR


And I mentioned the same in this thread as well 

_You can only apply for a relative visa for them if you are a PR holder. They do need medical reports but not radiological reports if they are under 12._


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Bwixie said:


> And I mentioned the same in this thread as well
> 
> _You can only apply for a relative visa for them if you are a PR holder. They do need medical reports but not radiological reports if they are under 12._


Finally, my kids have permits. After applying at vfs on the 14th of September and getting yet another shock when the VFS staff told me that I shouldn't proceed with my application because my kids had been given visitors visa and pointing out in my case that this was not possible because iam PR Holder, therefore could only apply in my home country. Previously they recommended me to apply in Zimbabwe because DHA was rejecting applications for kids born here to foreign parents. Against their advise,I applied for Relative Visa as recommended by Bwixie. 

This time DHA, truly surprise me. I have rebranded them from being dept of horror affairs. Hope they can keep surprising deserving individuals in a good way.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

hi guys could u please also advise me.

I have 2 kids who were also born here but they have their Zim passports and they have travelled in and out of south Africa. i would now like to apply for their permits. I have a critical skills permit and waiting for PRP. 

Can I also apply here in SA using a visitors visa stamp. 
@ zizebra which VFS office did you apply their permits

Please advise.


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

I applied in CT. As long your visitors visa is valid, you can apply. As I mentioned on your other thread, VFS actually told me not to apply citing that the DHA does not allow it. I went ahead and applied because if you wait to apply in Zim you will still spend time and money.

Better to apply here and challenge them if they donot give you the permit because the law allows dependants and spouse of trp work permit holder to apply or change category.


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

zizebra said:


> Finally, my kids have permits. After applying at vfs on the 14th of September and getting yet another shock when the VFS staff told me that I shouldn't proceed with my application because my kids had been given visitors visa and pointing out in my case that this was not possible because iam PR Holder, therefore could only apply in my home country. Previously they recommended me to apply in Zimbabwe because DHA was rejecting applications for kids born here to foreign parents. Against their advise,I applied for Relative Visa as recommended by Bwixie.
> 
> This time DHA, truly surprise me. I have rebranded them from being dept of horror affairs. Hope they can keep surprising deserving individuals in a good way.


Awesome :whoo: Congratulations!!


----------

